# 60 degrees



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

My power went out and need to know if they'll live 17 of them


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Put a blanket over the brooder to keep their heat in.Also,put more bedding in to keep the heat around their bodies and make sure there aren't any drafts.Good luck and I hope the electric comes on soon.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They should be fine for a while. What a thing to happen!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Did your electric come back on?How are the chicks?Hope everybody made it through the night.


----------

